# Win a Strymon Timeline from Reverb.com and GuitarsCanada (Ended)



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

GC has teamed up with Reverb.com to give away a Strymon Timeline to a lucky member of the forum. This contest will be open from February 15th until March 15th. Winner to be drawn and announced from entries received. Further contest details are available on the sign-up page.

Contest open to members of GuitarsCanada.com - The Canadian Guitar Forum 

You may enter by visiting the link below.

ENTER TO WIN HERE


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Done & done! Thanks GC & Reverb.com.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Create a reverb acct and answer a skill testing question....I'll pass. I thought all you had to do is be a member, plain and simple. Didn't figure that by signing up you'd get put on another mailing list.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thank you Scott for taking the time to do this. As some fledgling musician (at least in the scheme of things) I appreciate your efforts to create worthwhile draws on this forum.

So you can only click on the link once, and I never got to submit my username after reading the rules then closing the page . Hope I'm entered!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, I did the same thing Budda, but there was a confirmation email I had to click on.

GREAT prize.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep, confirmed. Thank you Reverb and GC.


----------



## leblanc74 (Sep 14, 2008)

Tx


----------



## YellowBrick (Mar 7, 2015)

_Open to Canadian residents over the age of majority, *excluding residents of Quebec*_


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Create a reverb acct and answer a skill testing question....I'll pass. I thought all you had to do is be a member, plain and simple. Didn't figure that by signing up you'd get put on another mailing list.


The Reverb newsletter is actually really good. Lots of tips and links to interesting articles. It's one of the few subscription emails I open on a regular basis.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Ocean7 said:


> _Open to Canadian residents over the age of majority, *excluding residents of Quebec*_


Yes, sorry all you guys from Quebec, Reverb.com is a legal entity and therfore must follow the law. Actually we should as well but since we are a small community I don't push it.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

great offer . thanks for including me..


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Woohoo. Entered. Thank you!


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks. This is awesome. And props to Reverb, the articles that they are posting are top notch. Great way to attract viewers to their site.


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm in.....thanks to reverb and GC


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Awesome prize. Thank you to the GC and Reverb team for putting this on; and good luck to all. I put my hat in the ring.

W.


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

In, thanks!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Pierrafeux said:


> I'm in.....thanks to reverb and GC


Um, you're in QC, no? You guys really got the short stick on this one. Why is it that QC residents can't enter contests? I have never heard the legal explanation for this.


----------



## Telecaster (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for setting this up GC and Reverb!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

zdogma said:


> Um, you're in QC, no? You guys really got the short stick on this one. Why is it that QC residents can't enter contests? I have never heard the legal explanation for this.


Basically its a big hassle so most companies just avoid Quebec. 

http://www2.publicationsduquebec.go...h/telecharge.php?type=2&file=//L_6/L6R6_A.htm


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Basically its a big hassle so most companies just avoid Quebec.
> 
> http://www2.publicationsduquebec.gouv.qc.ca/dynamicSearch/telecharge.php?type=2&file=//L_6/L6R6_A.htm


Wow, so you have to register with the province to legally run a contest? That is a big pain in ass. 

In regards to this site, it only applies to publicity contests. So if we run a giveaway just for existing members, that doesn't require sign up or buying anything then it would be fine I suppose. The Reverb contest requires a sign up to Reverb, therefore its a publicity contest. Interesting.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

zdogma said:


> Wow, so you have to register with the province to legally run a contest? That is a big pain in ass.
> 
> In regards to this site, it only applies to publicity contests. So if we run a giveaway just for existing members, that doesn't require sign up or buying anything then it would be fine I suppose. The Reverb contest requires a sign up to Reverb, therefore its a publicity contest. Interesting.


Yes, and even then I don't bother. If someone wants to squeal on us I suppose they could cause and issue, but as you say we don't ever ask people to sign up here on what we do, we just give it away. So we don't fall into those categories.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I followed the links and created an account...
Am I automatically entered in the contest or is there another step..
just wondering.

G.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks GC and reverb...both are part of my daily routine.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Now to just sit back and watch the mail...............................


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm in. Fingers crossed.


----------



## SouthamptonPdls (Nov 4, 2014)

If at first you don't succeed, Stry, Stry again....


----------



## tech_1230 (May 26, 2008)

Great contest and prize , Thanks GC and Reverb teams.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

< Curmudgeon did not sign up for a reverb account.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you for a great contest.


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> Thank you for a great contest.


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

That was weird. ..anyways, I'm in!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2015)

Kevin here from Reverb. Super excited to give this bad boy away. I've had a Timeline on my board for years and in my (extremely biased) opinion it's one of the best on the market. Thanks to Scott and the guitarscanada.com team for working with us and thanks to everyone who's entered already. Good luck!

To answer some questions that have come up:

Sadly, the Quebec government makes it almost impossible to run a giveaway in the province. I wish we could offer it to the whole country, but our hands are tied. 
If you already have a Reverb account, just sign in and click "enter". Remember to also enter your GC username 
When signing up for a Reverb account, you do not have to subscribe to the newsletter. You have the option below the signup not to receive any emails. As others have mentioned, the newsletter has pretty great content. Over the weekend we published a killer profile on Carol Kaye from the wrecking crew, one of my favorite bass players of all time. If you don't know her story, it's worth a read. Again, though, emails are totally voluntary. 
The giveaway will run for a month and is only open to GC members. If anyone has any other questions, just let me know.

Thanks again and good luck to all!

Kevin


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm in.

Just to let those know who have an issue with getting 'hobby-related emails', there are contests on Reverb all the time - and the prizes are insane, so signing up is totally worth it.

Also, it's a great place to sell (especially now). It's a no-brainer if you ask me.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

Great contest from 2 great websites!


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Awesome- good luck everyone!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I didn't get asked for a sign up as I did just create an account on Friday (needed to respond to a seller 1965 fender bassman) and it looked like it automatically signed me in. So hope thats all I had to do.


----------



## JPitt (Mar 3, 2010)

Awesome!! I just entered. Love these little giveaways. Giggity.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Entered. Good Stuff. Thanks for all your work Scott.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Figgin' QC gov't. Buncha useless idiot crooks.
I hate it here.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Never mind. Thanks again!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the contest!
This would fill out my board quite nicely...
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

GP_Hawk said:


> That was weird. ..anyways, I'm in!


Yeah, I think I had 3 separate email confirmation requirements but it looks like I'm in.

Thanks muchly to Guitars Canada & Reverb!


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

capnjim said:


> I hate it here.


Then GTFO?


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

Very cool, thanks for putting this on.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

beauty! thanks Scott!!


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Didn't get a confirmation email? Is that because I was already a member of Reverb? What a great prize!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I assume this is an enter once contest. I didn't see anything that said otherwise.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> I assume this is an enter once contest.


I hope so... some folks get carried away.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Slooky said:


> Didn't get a confirmation email? Is that because I was already a member of Reverb? What a great prize!


I was already a member and got a confirmation. It took a few minutes to get it.


----------



## stubish (May 16, 2009)

Entered. Great prize!


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

awesome !! best luck to all


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm entered too! Thanks Scott and Reverb!


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm in. Thank you Scott from GC and Reverb.


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

I, too, am in!! Thanks Scott, GC, and Reverb!!

Regards


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Every time you enter a Reverb contest, you get a "confirm subscription" email for their newsletter. Personally it's a non-issue for me, as I enjoy their material for the most part


----------



## gtrckl (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

In it to win it!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Entered


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> I was already a member and got a confirmation. It took a few minutes to get it.


Got my confirmation email almost immediately, and the message in the email showed (and the link in the email went to) this:

"*Candian Guitar Forum Giveaway*"

Candian, not Canadian....wee bit of a typo there. Just sayin'....

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Outstanding! It's official! My bucket list pedal giveaway has begun. I'm so in on this! Thanks GC And Reverb!


----------



## Ardour (Nov 1, 2013)

What a great prize. Thanks GC and Reverb!


----------



## canoeplayguitar (Dec 13, 2011)

Done. Thanks GC and REVERB.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

woohoo, thanks guys!

best of luck everyone


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 27, 2011)

Finally a Reverb contest open to Canucks!

Thank you GC & Reverb!

Haven't bought or sold anything on Reverb yet, but I enjoy spelunking the site for cool gear; a lot of the articles in the newsletters are a good read, too.

Cheers,
FF


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Feral Feline said:


> Finally a Reverb contest open to Canucks!
> 
> Thank you GC & Reverb!
> 
> ...


Unless you're in Quebec
To many giveaways aren't available to us--
So let me add my thanks...


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Might as well join the party. Thanks. I'm in.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

*2. HOW TO ENTER*

a. No purchase is necessary to enter this Contest. Entry is subject to these Official Rules, including without limitation the conditions of entry set forth below.

b. To enter the Contest, go to www.reverb.com during the Entry Period to access the online entry form for the Contest. Complete the online entry form as instructed, including all required information, and submit your entry as instructed during the Entry Period.

c. ENTRY LIMIT : Only one (1) entry per person


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I won the early bird contest!!!

It was a book on how to fib. I've already read it, so I will be posting it in the garage sale forum for someone else to enjoy.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

We just have to enter once, right?

........uh,... never mind


----------



## davewrites (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm in! Now if I could convince the wife and kids to create accounts...


----------



## Teletwanger (Dec 9, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Create a reverb acct and answer a skill testing question....I'll pass. I thought all you had to do is be a member, plain and simple. Didn't figure that by signing up you'd get put on another mailing list.


Reverb is totally shady with duping people into subscribing to their spam email list to enter a contest. I just sent them some not-very-positive feedback about it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Teletwanger said:


> Reverb is totally shady with duping people into subscribing to their spam email list to enter a contest. I just sent them some not-very-positive feedback about it.


Nice first post.

Unless Reverb is trying to make your dick bigger, I wouldn't be too worried about getting spammed by your bloody hobby.

They sent me a bunch of swag a couple of weeks ago just 'because'. 

They're good peeps.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

In! Thanks!


----------



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

Game on!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

GuitarsCanada said:


> View attachment 18326
> 
> 
> GC has teamed up with Reverb.com to give away a Strymon Timeline to a lucky member of the forum. This contest will be open from February 15th until March 15th. Winner to be drawn and announced from entries received. Further contest details are available on the sign-up page.
> ...



Make sure to get in on this one


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

getting close on this one


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Pierrafeux said:


> I'm in.....thanks to reverb and GC


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

marcos said:


> Jean, it seems that us Quebec residents can not participate in the drawing. Some type of law that Scott mentioned a few threads ago.


Not sure if this is OK but if it is, this post is for Marcos. If he wins, all he has to do is pay to ship it to him. Good luck Marcos.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Guitar101 said:


> Not sure if this is OK but if it is, this post is for Marcos. If he wins, all he has to do is pay to ship it to him. Good luck Marcos.


I think he might still have to sign up with your address in the contest page.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I must be getting old and senile. I swear that I posted here yesterday and entered the contest.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2015)

We've had a great response and a ton of entries. Make sure if you haven't yet signed up that you get your name in. The contest closes March 15.

Good luck!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Last stretch! 
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm in. Thanks and good luck to all (especially to me!).


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm in! You guys can stop dreaming, that Timeline is mine!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

entered on the reverb site.
not sure if you need to post here too.
if so, here it is.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Just want to say thanks to Reverb and GC for the opportunity. Tic tock, tic, tock....mmmmm.


----------



## Hydron (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm ready to receive the pedal, thanks. 
Damn, Qc

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Did I win?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

So who won this great prize peeps? Checked you emails?


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Not me


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The winner of the Strymon Timeline was GC Member "Cheesey" he has been contact by Reverb.com and the pedal will be sent out shortly to him. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

GuitarsCanada said:


> "Cheesey"


What a lucky guy! Congrats!!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats, Cheesey!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats cheezy!

I'm assuming that's cheezyrider.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

That's great! Congrats cheezy!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

How do we change our screen names?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Whoever it is congratulations!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Awesome, congrats!

Very happy to see a regularly contributing forum member won!

edit- might have got my cheese mixed up, oh well, congrats


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well done Cheesy! Congrats!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Karma for all your help for Lola! A deserving winner


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Congrats to the winner!
Enjoy your new pedal!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I hope it's Cheezy--nice to have it won by a longtime & contributing member....

If so enjoy!
(If it's someone else--then enjoy as well--hope you do get involved.)

And thanks again to GC & Reverb for the contest.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I think it's this guy...

http://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?members/cheesey.227/


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Nicely done Cheesey


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh, my mistake.

Congrats to the winner.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Not our Cheezy? Shucks. Congrats all the same!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2015)

Congrats to @cheesey! Your Timeline is on its way. 

Thanks everyone who entered and thanks to Scott and the Guitars Canada crew for helping us get this sweet pedal into the hands of a deserving musician.

Kevin @ Reverb


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I think it's this guy...
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?members/cheesey.227/


His last post was 5 years ago, LOL. 

Ah well, congrats and please consider rejoining the forum.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Think he'll see the email?

Is there a re-draw?


----------



## cheesey (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow, thanks Kevin , cant wait to try the timeline!
Kevin emailed me Tuesday about some good news. I was blown away , never thought i would actually win such an amazing prize.
Thanks to Guitars Canada and Reverb for the great opportunity.
Timeline will be on stage next show.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Congrats. I was really looking forward to trying the timeline but I guess it was not to be


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2016)

cheesey said:


> Timeline will be on stage next show.


Congrats!
Post a vid of it when it's being used.
I have no idea what these things can do.


----------



## cheesey (Feb 17, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Congrats!
> Post a vid of it when it's being used.
> I have no idea what these things can do.


Sure thing, at the moment i use a pitchfactor for my delay . Timeline should cover alot ground.
Might sell my Pcm 41


----------

